# How to remove cobwebbing scratches in paintwork?



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I've got a brilliant red TTS and the paint work has got the cobwebbing scratches all over the bodywork from the previous owner. Its only noticeable in the bright sunlight, but now i know its there it pi**es me off!

Does anyone have any suggestions? Im ruling out using a buffing machine as i don't have a sterile environment to use one in and don't fancy ruining my car!


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

I assume you are talking about swirl marks in the paint?

This is largely caused by a poor washing technique and needs to be machine polished out, if you are not competent in doing it or don't have the tools or time then get it professionally detailed.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

you could try a polish with fillers.
depends how bad it is.

you don,t need a "sterile environment " most people will do this on your drive way regarding a detail.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

A car valet guy had a look and said don't use a machine polisher unless you can put it in a workshop with an extractor. As particles will settle on the car and will be buffed into the paint, hence making it potentially worse!

maybe getting it professionally done in this environment is the way forwards? It really isn't that bad, just one of those things, once you know its there, you'll always see it.

I now look at other cars to see if they have it, and they do. My last car had it from the previous owner. People don't consider how they clean their cars!


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

You will definitely need to get this professionally removed. At least then you have a fresh slate to apply a proper technique.

I have Phantom black which can be very prone to noticeable swirls, however so far mine is immaculate - I use a good washing technique which gets me results like this:


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Try the Feracla G3 range, found them really good, especially the scratch remover


----------



## London TT (Apr 2, 2012)

christurbo said:


> You will definitely need to get this professionally removed. At least then you have a fresh slate to apply a proper technique.
> 
> I have Phantom black which can be very prone to noticeable swirls, however so far mine is immaculate - I use a good washing technique which gets me results like this:


Christurbo - WOW! in a word, that's stunning! As a soon to be owner of a Phantom Black TDI, is there a novices guide to your cleaning routine/ technique? Are there certain products you'd recommend/ avoid, to get this glass like finish?


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Ooooooh... Pandora's box! You may end up saying to your self why did I ever ask that question. :wink:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Use a machine polisher mate, you dont need it in a workshop with fan etc thats a load of crap. You will be amazed at the results you can get.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

London TT said:


> is there a novices guide to your cleaning routine/ technique? Are there certain products you'd recommend/ avoid, to get this glass like finish?





RockKramer said:


> Ooooooh... Pandora's box! You may end up saying to your self why did I ever ask that question. :wink:


Indeed it is!!

For some good reading and the start of a slippery slope have a read on Detailing World:
Good Washing Technique
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=4637

Machine Polishing (DA) 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63859

There are literally hundreds of different products that do pretty much the same thing and most will have their respective followers.

The _very _basics start with throwing away your sponge washing up liquid and chamois: 
2 buckets (one for 'wash' water with shampoo the other for rinsing the dirty mitt) 
Wash mitts, lambswool are my favourite
Drying towel

The next stage is to clay, polish and wax the paintwork, ideally the polish needs to be applied by a machine polisher, this is MUCH easier (with care) and produces better results and reduces the time spent.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

TondyTT - I have PM'd you.


----------



## mk1quatro (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine usindig a electric da polisher from halfords & a farecla (think spelt right) cutting polish, think its newish out
About 4 different polishes they have in their range.9.99 seemed do the job.


----------



## TT-TOM (Feb 15, 2012)

Gizmo68 said:


> London TT said:
> 
> 
> > is there a novices guide to your cleaning routine/ technique? Are there certain products you'd recommend/ avoid, to get this glass like finish?
> ...


That guide on machine polishing is brilliant, but can you get decent results with a cheaper polisher if all your wanting to do is get rid of some light swirl marks?


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

I got my Dual Action polisher in 2006 and moved up to a rotary a couple of years ago. Haven't looked back! The need for a sterile enviroment in nonsense, I do mine in the drive. If you don't fancy machining, Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish is great at masking the swirls by hand. The new formula Super Resin Polish is supposed to be very good too and you'll be able to get that locally if that helps.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

If you dont fancy a machine polish then get some McGuirs (spelling??) swirl X, its very mild do a bit at a time and I think you'll be happy with the results.


----------

